# Restoring a walnut veneer



## elfman (Sep 18, 2012)

I have a kitchen table that has what I believe to be a veneer with inlay. There are a few places where water damage has taken a toll and it just wasn't taken care of over the years. I need suggestions on how to fix. Considering the coloring and the size of the problems is there a black epoxy I can just fill the cracks with and then sand and finish? Considering a Polyurethane finish as it is a kitchen table.
















This is the one spot where wood is missing - approx. 1" x 1/8" 








Another shot of the missing chunk.








The veneer has developed cracks that have raised up. What do I do here?


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

Well after seeing no responces for about 9 hours I will chime in here.

What are your plans for this table? Dealing with old,abused wood is hard to do and even harder when it is veneer.

Mohawk makes a darn good wood epoxy. Is the veneer seperating from the table anywhere beside the cracks and missing pieces. Any sanding done should be very light so not sand through it cause it will be thin.

do not worry to much about the sunfade parts just get the old finish off and maybe use a wood dye to blend the rest of it in somewhat. Transtint is my favorite and since it is veneer use denatured alcohol vs water thus not raising the grain. If you raise the grain you will have to sand it down again. Be real carefull when you sanding close to the edges. Pick your favorite finish for the top….. or….... strip off the veneer and start over with fresh veneer do a complete refinish on the whole table they made some nice veneer banding and you could just duplicate the same design if you wish or make up your own.

If I bought this table for myself I would just start over with new veneer and redo the whole table. Put a french polish on the top as well. It is not as easy fix or a simple one if you want it to look really nice but it would be a rewarding one if you did. A professional furniture medic can do wonders but I have no idea of the cost. Good Luck with whatever you decide. I know there are some pretty good guys on here who know veneer and may have better suggestions. I am just a tiny leaf floating down the river.


----------



## elfman (Sep 18, 2012)

Tiny leaves have been known to have huge impacts. Thanks for the suggestions. I really don't like the idea of replacing the veneer as the decorative strips would be more that I would ever want to tackle. I was thinking light sanding.

Now for your questions. The existing veneer seems very well attached. There is really only one piece that is missing. It was my wife's grandparents table and has really cool leaves that come out from under the ends of the table.


----------



## Gshepherd (May 16, 2012)

My First guess it is laquer finish on it and very thin at that right now which is good. Put some laquer thinner on a rage and do a small spot and see if it will come off. If it does then great. Now since it is your grandparents table I would look at it like this. You want to maintain as much of the orgional piece as possible. The pieces that are rising up Use some good CA glue but be carefull not to get it smeared anywhere else you do not want it to. Blue Painters tape is your new friend…... Take the tape and mask around anyplace where you are going to glue. Have some wax paper also is nice to have. If the veneer is super dry and your afraid of it breaking try misting it with water, throw a newspaper over it and set something to keep it flat for 24 or so hours. Newspaper will asorb the excess moisture. later Ca it down, the pieces that are missing I would suggest getting a small piece of veneer and cutting it to fit the spot the best you can. Exacto Knife works pretty good or a scroll saw. Put it down in place and it may take some massaging to get it to fit just right but just take your time.

When your satisfied then start the finish process….. It may be real noticeable or it may not be, I guarantee you will notice it before most other people would. By really looking at the pics you did, it should refinish pretty darn well, perfect no, but it is not brand new either. Those seams may not be so bad if you did the moisture trick cause it may be just shrinkage and adding some moisture may swell it back to life enough so when you glue it down it will not be noticed. Sometimes a dent in wood can be taken out with a little water and heat as well…. I done a ot of my own furniture and friends furniture over the years and learned some so called tricks from some real nice old woodworkers who are no longer here but were very helpfull and generous with their knowledge. Good Luck…..


----------

